# Topics > Entities > Societies >  International Association of Bomb Technicians and Investigators, Fredericksburg, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - iabti.org

facebook.com/IABTI1

twitter.com/IABTI

linkedin.com/in/iabti-ibo-7b331556

----------

